# I received my Admission Authorizationo today



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 4, 2006)

It is really getting close to the exam. I am glad I scheduled 6 days off before the exam. :read:

I did go to the gym, an hour workout followed by an hour dry sauna. I suggest all of you to do some form exercise to let your body relax.

:true:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 5, 2006)

I got mine like 2 months ago?? hmmm


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 5, 2006)

that is even odder.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 6, 2006)

Good for you, I have done just about the same. It really clears my mind and make me relax. I just know there always lots of materials I can pick up and read for a while. Well if I don't pass this time :ZZZ: all the review will contribute to the next go around.


----------



## redrum (Oct 6, 2006)

nothing in Ga yet


----------



## GTScott (Oct 6, 2006)

I will second the note about nothing in GA yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2006)

III


----------



## GTScott (Oct 6, 2006)

What do you know...my ticket arrived in the mail today.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 7, 2006)

My ticket arrived yesterday, that thing I was thinking of from 2 months ago was the acceptance letter. I now see that they are different.

SEAT 74, here I come baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 7, 2006)

I am only seat 12. There are might be more people taking the exam in your area than mine. I hope that is a good thing.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

mine came saturday!

:congrats:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 9, 2006)

I am #25 in GA. I think that is the upgraded Lazy Boy recliner seat.

-GT


----------



## traffic (Oct 9, 2006)

mine came saturday

# 321

that puts me either in the back or up front


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

I didnt check my seat #, but last time I was in the very back of the room, I wouldnt mind being up front this time


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hmmm....mine doesnt have a seat #?!?!


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 10, 2006)

I got it today!!!

seat #135

unlucky 13 for 135!


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 10, 2006)

you take GEO module, what do you worry about?


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 10, 2006)

The other four sections


----------



## PEsoon2B (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm in, and I'm FREAKIN OUT!!!!!!!!!


----------

